# Virtual colonoscopy



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

Virtual colonoscopy:http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?p...colo&bhcp=1


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2007)

Nay problemo Spas - had one in 2005 but the enema they gave me - bloody hell - glad Gold was showing Fawlty Towers back to back that night!!!!Sue


----------



## SpAsMaN* (May 11, 2002)

SueV said:


> Nay problemo Spas - had one in 2005 but the enema they gave me - bloody hell - glad Gold was showing Fawlty Towers back to back that night!!!!Sue


What are you talking about,they just use air to pump your bowel.No enema as far as i know.THEY ARE ALSO ABLE TO SEE THE OUTSIDE OF THE COLON WHICH IS IMPOSSIBLE WITH REGULAR COLONOSCOPY.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The bad thing with virtual is that if they see something they need to biopsy or a polyp they need to remove they end up having to do a regular colonoscopy anyway.


----------

